

Ask HN: What tablet apps don't take advantage of the tablet interface? - pyrogyn

I'm in an HCI grad class and I'd really like to do a project on designing an interface for tablets from a desktop version where the current tablet apps don't adequately take advantage of multitouch and gestures. I've come up with some generic ideas (email, etc, ... ) but I'd really love outside opinions. Thanks!
======
mrgoto
IRC clients can be improved.

